# Millers Ferry crappie



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Knee getting better so I hit the river. Kept 37 decent fish. Most were full of eggs and still on the banks. See pic for how close to the bank they actually were! Most were caught in 18” of water on minnows under a cork. Caught a few on jigs. Weather was beautiful!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

man that looks good.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go Kevin ! Glad to hear that the knee is getting back to fishing level. Looking at that pan full of fried crappie fillets.....makes me think that we should be closer and better friends !!!! Like ones that eat crappie together....Lol ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Way to go Kevin ! Glad to hear that the knee is getting back to fishing level. Looking at that pan full of fried crappie fillets.....makes me think that we should be closer and better friends !!!! Like ones that eat crappie together....Lol !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Heck yeah! I am gonna promote you from internet friend to crappie buddy!!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

So glad u retired that bamboo steamer! Awesome catch


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Have a sneaky suspicion I need to make a trip to Talquin!!!!! Great job Kevin and glad you getting mobile again!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Can't beat a pan full of fried crappie except adding a few shellcrackers. I am now hungry for lunch.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i thought i smelled fish cooking.
jack


----------

